# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  what does it mean to dream about the same person every night?

## pedalinyoursoup

This boy im dreaming about. I hooked up with a really long time ago. like months. It was a one night thing. totally no feelings involved. I have not really thought about him sense. I see him a lot at school but have not ever given him a second glance. Now he keeps showing up in my dreams, every night. No matter what the dream is. Hes just there. Sometimes the dream is solely about him and other times hes just there. but he has been in every dream faithfully every night for a few weeks. Im confused as to what this means and why im dreaming of him now after him not being on my mind in months.

----------


## no-Name

> what does it mean to dream about the same person every night?



means you're thinking about it a lot. that's all. it could be an unresolved tension of some sorts. you might want to see him again, at some point, or for some reason. there are no specifics in dream interpretation. 

it could be that you enjoyed hooking up with him, which stuck in your mind. it could be that you haven't had sex in a while, which is sticking out in your mind. 
maybe you see him in school, so you see him in your dreams. 
maybe since you're bothered about seeing him in your dreams, he comes in your dreams more often!

any ideas of your own?

----------


## Burned up

There will be something about him or what he represents to you that keeps him (subconsciously) in mind.  The real-life person may not mean anything to you, but something you've internalised and associated with him will do.

----------

